# D4C vs Star Platinum The World



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2019)

Let's dance fellas

Replace Johnny with Jotaro

No knowledge for either

First time meeting


----------



## Blocky (Jun 10, 2019)

A lot of jojo threads lately.

Isn’t jotaro more faster? If so, he stops time and Star finger’d him to death


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

Blocky said:


> A lot of jojo threads lately.
> 
> Isn’t jotaro more faster? If so, he stops time and Star finger’d him to death




And Valentine just swaps


Unless he can do something akin to johnny or Giogio, Valentine can always just swap with another him. Jotaro would eventually tire and die


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

Hell if he wanted to be a dick (and he is) he'd bring Jotaro from another dimension and watch him die as they get close to each other not knowing what happened


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2019)

Unless Valentine has prep and speed is equalized, Stands in Part VII are definitely in general much slower and much weaker than those pre-reboot thanks to Pucci's big crunching the universe with Made in Heaven.


----------



## Steel Fusillade (Jun 10, 2019)

Valentine can only bring another Valentine if he survives the first barrage, which isn't happening. This fight can only result in stomps, either Valentine gets Love Train and babyshakes or Jotaro destroys the president.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 10, 2019)

It doesnt actually take much for funny to dimension hope, he just needs any part of his body to be between 2 things. If he could somehow get between star platinum fist he can just pop on out of the barrage


----------



## Steel Fusillade (Jun 10, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> It doesnt actually take much for funny to dimension hope, he just needs any part of his body to be between 2 things. If he could somehow get between star platinum fist he can just pop on out of the barrage



But he can't. He won't be given the chance to. It's a bloodlusted Jotaro so Funny Valentine doesn't get to do anything, he can't survive a time stop + ORA barrage and he can't act before getting ORAORAORA'd due to the massive speed difference. Diego in the manga said it best when he states that the only way you win against Valentine is you kill Valentine before he gets the chance to act, and Jotaro has all the tools to do just that.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 10, 2019)

Steel Fusillade said:


> But he can't. He won't be given the chance to. It's a bloodlusted Jotaro so Funny Valentine doesn't get to do anything, he can't survive a time stop + ORA barrage and he can't act before getting ORAORAORA'd due to the massive speed difference. Diego in the manga said it best when he states that the only way you win against Valentine is you kill Valentine before he gets the chance to act, and Jotaro has all the tools to do just that.


Eh it would depend on where they are fighting and how far apart they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steel Fusillade (Jun 10, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Eh it would depend on where they are fighting and how far apart they are



General OBD assumptions make it so standard distance is 20 paces. Unless OP literally made it so Jotaro starts out in the same place as Johnny the fight takes place in the Room of Spirit and Time. 20 paces alone make it so Jotaro can easily reach Valentine with one time-stop and then have Star Platinum beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

Fang said:


> Unless Valentine has prep and speed is equalized, Stands in Part VII are definitely in general much slower and much weaker than those pre-reboot thanks to Pucci's big crunching the universe with Made in Heaven.




Eh. I dont remember it saying that but yeah they dont have any statements like ftl speed or anything but I wouldnt have guessed them to be that much slower


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Eh. I dont remember it saying that but yeah they dont have any statements like ftl speed or anything but I wouldnt have guessed them to be that much slower



Well its a rebooted universe, doesn't really get the benefit of powerscaling to Stands before MtH/StH shit happens at the end of Part VI.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 10, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Eh. I dont remember it saying that but yeah they dont have any statements like ftl speed or anything but I wouldnt have guessed them to be that much slower



Was a little unexpected, but you have things like D4C getting blitzed by Dinosaur Dio, and most characters usually shown reacting to bullets pretty easily, but not a whole lot else. I _think_ there was a mach 90 calc ages ago for Diego but that was the highest number I ever saw for SBR speeds.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

I mean they can spin balls fast enough for the gravity they emit to have an effect on different dimensions. They have to be spinning some degree of ls or something for that to happen.


Or not iunno


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 10, 2019)

Takes a smarter nigga than I to know how to quantify that infinite energy shit that showed up at the end


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 10, 2019)

Infinite Rotational Energy that pierces through dimensions and follows you. Shits busted


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Takes a smarter nigga than I to know how to quantify that infinite energy shit that showed up at the end




Yup

Shit was wild asspully


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 10, 2019)

The infinite energy part isn't that hard to believe, but the fact that it's generated from perfectly riding a horse is just

Incredible


----------



## Kurou (Jun 10, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> The infinite energy part isn't that hard to believe, but the fact that it's generated from perfectly riding a horse is just
> 
> Incredible




Pretty much. Like the harnessing the energy of nature was already stressing it but that extra is just


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jun 10, 2019)

Kurou said:


> Pretty much. Like the harnessing the energy of nature was already stressing it but that extra is just


Cant stop the golden triangle man


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 10, 2019)

This is why Araki is the greatest to ever do it


----------



## Gordo solos (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 11, 2019)

I would guess infinite rotation actually makes SBR light speed. In any case, I don't see why Diego's The World is any less faster than DIO's. Still, Ora time stop barrage ends this for Valentine.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 11, 2019)

Just seems like a leap to me. If Diego isn't the exact same as Dio, I'm not sure it's justified to assume his Stand has the same stats as the original. Yoshikage's Killer Queen had differing abilities despite an identical appearance. Granted at least with The World, its powers remained unchanged, but given there's no supporting statements or feats in SBR it's hard for me to rectify them being FTL like the ogs were. I'm not sure how the infinite energy factors into speed at all or how one would go about getting a speed from that though.


----------

